# Keith's EpiTren Log



## keith1569 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am gonna be doing an EpiTren log .  I will be dosing 2 caps a day for the first two weeks and 3 caps a day until I run out.  So I will be logging about 5 weeks total. Currently I am cruising on 250mg a week of test .  I am currently training for the Tough Mudder in Tahoe.  I am running 5 miles 5 days a week and a long run of 16 miles once a week.  My workout routine is a 3 day split and takes about 45 minutees.  I am hoping the EpiTren will help me hold onto some muscle.  I currenly am weighing in at 175lbs and I am 5'8.  

Keith


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome!  I look forward to your progress and the ability to compare notes; though I'm taking it by itself, so it's sure to have different effects.


----------



## Z82 (Jul 31, 2013)

Subd!


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys just an update

*August 1*
Day 2

I didnt do any weights, just ran 5 miles in 40 minutes.  So far so good 


*August 2*
Day 3

Today was chest and bis

My routine has a lot of dumbell work becuase I have a bad shoulder, so I dont really do any barbell work.  gonna just list the weight of the *dumbell, not *totals

DB press 

40lb warmup 10 reps
90lb 8 reps
95lb 6 reps
90lb 7 reps

Seated curls

35lb 8 reps
35lb 8 reps
35lb 6 reps

Hammer press --wide bench
Total weight of plates listed

90lbs warmup 12 reps
250lbs 8 reps
270lbs 8 reps
290lbs 5 reps
270lbs 7 reps

Hammer  db curls 

40lbs 8 reps
40lbs 8 reps
40lbs 8 reps


*August 3*

Today was my long run, so didnt do any weights.  
16 mile run --2 hours 10 minutes

Im content with my running pace so I am sticking with a total of 16 miles for a long run, holding 8 minute miles.  Every 2 miles i stop and crawl, jump, walk, roll, for a few minutes to semi simulate having to stop and do an obstacle, getting my muscles used to stopping and starting again.. I am trying to get more hill work in, but the hills are 1 1/2 hours away.

Anyway thats my update so far

Keith


----------



## NoCode8511 (Aug 3, 2013)

Subbed. I start a log tomorrow on ASF. Good luck with the tough mudder! I did the spartan race last month and it was a blast.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice bro. A guy I know is doing the spartan race next week.


----------



## s2h (Aug 3, 2013)

16mi..wow..better man then me..i dont think i could run 1.6 miles...following!!


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ya man its not bad I been training a number of months now. 

BTW gonna update my log again tonight 

Keith


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 6, 2013)

sweet on the tough mudder, im planning on doing the one in dallas in october


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 6, 2013)

Badass brother! U training for it yet? Is there hills?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah i started running more outside i need to try to do some more specific stuff


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Aug 4*
day 5

Today legs

Squats
135lb 12reps
185lb 8reps
225lb 10reps
225bl 10reps
275lb 8reps

Standing calf raises
bodyweight +150lb x 20 reps 
--did this for 5 sets

Leg extensions
135lb 8 reps
150lb 8 reps
175lb 8 reps

Leg press
90lb warmup 15reps
180lb 10 reps
360lb 8 reps
360lb 6 reps

My legs today were tired as hell!! But I had an amazing pump and energy to continue through my workout!! 

*Aug 5*
day 6

The beginning of the day I went for a 5 mile day that took 38 minutes.

Later in the day i did my workout as follows

Back and Tris

Db rows--least its what i call em 
50lb warmup 10 reps
80lb 8 reps
85lb 7 reps
80lb 10 reps

DB tricep extension
50lb warmup 10 reps
80lb 8 reps
90lb 8 reps
100lb 6 reps
80lb 10 reps

Deadlift
135lb 10 reps
205lb 8 reps
225lb 8 reps
225lb 8 reps
275lb 8 reps
295lb 6 reps

Cable pushdowns
120lb 8 reps
120lb 8reps
150lb 8 reps
150lb 5 reps

Pullups
--i cant do weighted pullups because i have a bad shoulder, but i enjoy em
8, 10, 10

* August 6*
day 7

Didnt do any weights today.  Just ran 5 miles.


*August 7*
day 8

Alright guys, not a whole to to report today.  I did my 16 mile run, and held 8 minute miles.  


I am really enjoying EpiTren, it seems to be my recovery is quick and my pumps are great!  I am very prone to acne, so I will keep you all updated on how the acne situation is goin, so far none!

Keith


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 11, 2013)

*August 8*
Day 9

*First off damn!!!  This stuff is kicking in damn well!  I am loving the pump i am getting at the gym!!  My recovery tiime also has increased, I have noticed this with running as well.  *

This morning i did my ususal 5 mile run, holding at 40 minutes.  

So today was chest and bi's

DB press 

40lb warmup 10 reps
90lb 8 reps
95lb 6 reps
90lb 7 reps

Seated curls

35lb 8 reps
35lb 8 reps
35lb 6 reps

Hammer press --wide bench
Total weight of plates listed

90lbs warmup 12 reps
250lbs 8 reps
270lbs 8 reps
290lbs 5 reps
270lbs 7 reps

Hammer  db curls 

40lbs 8 reps
40lbs 8 reps
40lbs 8 reps

Standing calf raise
130lbs x 5 sets for 20 reps

My weights have not increased, but they felt easier than the previous week and also the pump I am gettin from the EpiTren is amazin!!


*August 9*
Day 10

Got up this morning and ran 5 miles, right about 40 minutes even.

The afternoon i did the following
Db rows
50lb warmup 10 reps
85lb 8 reps
85lb 8 reps
85lb 7 reps

I was jacked to be able to do the 85's for all 3 sets!!

DB tricep extension
50lb warmup 10 reps
85lb 8 reps
85lb 8 reps
90lb 8 reps

Felt damn good doing the tricep extensions!!  

Deadlift
135lb 10 reps
205lb 8 reps
225lb 10 reps
225lb 10 reps
275lb 8 reps


Cable pushdowns
120lb 8 reps
120lb 8reps
150lb 8 reps
150lb 5 reps

Pullups
--i cant do weighted pullups because i have a bad shoulder, but i enjoy em
8, 10, 8

Standing calf raise
130lbs x 5 sets for 20 reps

My back was damn tired when I got to pullups today..I kept having to stretch between each set because I was so fucking pumped!


*August 10*
Day 11

In the AM I ram 5 miles in 37 minutes.  Got a damn good sweat on and this afternoon i did legs.

Squats
135lb 12reps
185lb 8reps
225lb 10reps
225bl 10reps
275lb 8reps

Standing calf raises
bodyweight +150lb x 20 reps 
--did this for 5 sets

Leg extensions
135lb 8 reps
150lb 8 reps
175lb 8 reps

Leg press
90lb warmup 15reps
180lb 10 reps
360lb 8 reps
360lb 8 reps

legs felt pretty amazing today!! definitely felt like I am recovering quickly between my sets!  

*August 11*
Day 12
Nothing to exciting today to report.  I ran in the morning my usual 5miles.  I weighted myself and I am down in weight to 172.  Doesn't bother me because I am doing plenty of running, and my strength isnt dropping!  Thank you EpiTren!!


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 13, 2013)

August 12
Day 13

I ran 5 mi today and pushed it and ran it in just about 35 min flat. 

No gym this evening, had a date.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 15, 2013)

*August 13*
Day 14

chest and bi's

DB press 

40lb warmup 10 reps
90lb 8 reps
95lb 8 reps
90lb 8 reps

Seated curls

35lb 8 reps
35lb 8 reps
35lb 7 reps

Hammer press --wide bench
Total weight of plates listed

90lbs warmup 12 reps
250lbs 8 reps
270lbs 8 reps
290lbs 5 reps
270lbs 7 reps

Hammer  db curls 

40lbs 10 reps
40lbs 8 reps
40lbs 8 reps

Standing calf raise
130lbs x 5 sets for 20 reps


*August 14*
Day 15

Squats
135lb 12reps
185lb 8reps
225lb 10reps
225bl 10reps
275lb 8reps
275lb 8 reps

Standing calf raises
bodyweight +150lb x 20 reps 
--did this for 5 sets

Leg extensions
135lb 8 reps
135lb 8 reps
150lb 8 reps
150lb 8 reps

Leg press
90lb warmup 15reps
180lb 10 reps
360lb 8 reps
360lb 8 reps

*August 15*
Day 16

Today was just my long run..Did 16 miles again, but was hot and tired and ran 9:30 miles so it took me over 2 1/2 hours.



Also side note about products I will be adding in shortly.
BLR has picked me to be one of the testers of their Incinderine, an oral fat loss product and BlueSkyPeptide is sending me some GHRP-2 and cjc w/o dac.  I am excited to get both of these products started.  I am technically not on a cut or bulk but I am doing quite a bit of cardio weekly and attempting to maintain muscle ha.  Anyway updates to come!

Keith


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 21, 2013)

*August 16*
Day 17


*August 17*
Day 18

*Day 18*
Day 19

Sorry for the delay guys in updating my log.  August 16-18 , I did not workout.  I worked an incredible amount with August 18 being a 20 hour day..It was literally miserable!!


Anyway moving forward

*August 19*
Day 20
I got up and ran my ususal 5mi


For my workout I did
chest and bi's

DB press 

40lb warmup 10 reps
90lb 8 reps
95lb 6 reps
90lb 8 reps

Seated curls

35lb 8 reps
35lb 8 reps
35lb 7 reps

Hammer press --wide bench
Total weight of plates listed

90lbs warmup 12 reps
250lbs 8 reps
270lbs 8 reps
290lbs 8 reps
270lbs 6 reps

Hammer  db curls 

40lbs 10 reps
40lbs 8 reps
40lbs 8 reps

Standing calf raise
130lbs x 5 sets for 20 reps

And as an added bonus I had received my Products from Home page  Let me tell you, this is the fastest shipping I have ever had!! I received my product in just two days!!  I did my first inj of 100mcg or each ghrp-2 and cjc without dac and it hits nice and hard.  I am running it 100/100mcg 3x a day and will continue to.


*August 20*
Day 21
Squats
135lb 12reps
185lb 8reps
225lb 10reps
225bl 10reps
275lb 8reps
275lb 8 reps

Standing calf raises
bodyweight +130lb x 20 reps 
--did this for 5 sets

Leg extensions
135lb 8 reps
135lb 8 reps
150lb 8 reps
150lb 8 reps

Leg press
90lb warmup 15reps
180lb 10 reps
360lb 8 reps
360lb 8 reps

I did not add any weight on leg day, but I was able to kill it and will definately be adding weight to my leg press and squats next week!   

*August 21*
Day 22

In the AM, ran my 5mi and I am about 6 weeks out from my Tough Mudder!! CAnt wait!!

Db rows
50lb warmup 10 reps
85lb 8 reps
90lb 8 reps
90lb 7 reps

In the last two weeks I have added about 10lbs to my DB rows and feel damn happy about that for sure

DB tricep extension
50lb warmup 10 reps
85lb 8 reps
85lb 8 reps
95lb 8 reps

Felt like a badass doing these today haha

Cable pushdowns
120lb 8 reps
120lb 8reps
150lb 8 reps
150lb 5 reps

Pullups
--i cant do weighted pullups because i have a bad shoulder, but i enjoy em
8, 10, 8, 6

Standing calf raise
130lbs x 5 sets for 20 reps


I have continued my GHRP-2 and Cjc without dac at 3x a day.  Morning, post workout, and night time.  I get hungry with it, but not nearly as bad as with GHRP-6.  Bluesky definitely has got some legit GHRPs
I am feeling strong and am holding about 175lbs in the am.  I feel good about it and that my strengh has increased slowly over the last 20 days and hast dropped, prior to starting the *EpiTren* my lifts were slowly decressing due to the amount of cardio I was doing.  An added bonus, is the* EpiTren has given me 0 acne*, this is huge for me because I am quite acne prone and most orals tear up my skin.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 21, 2013)

*August 21*
Day 22


Today was my long run of 16 miles.  It kicked my ass pretty hard!  I took a 1 1/2 hour nap today after my run haha
Dosed GHRP-2 and CJC w/o dac in the AM and post run!  Ate like a horse and crashed out for sleep.  I woke up feeling damn refreshed.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 22, 2013)

*August 22*
Day 23

Today I am feeling quite fatigued.  I got up and ran my 5mi today and strugled to hold 8min miles. 
I am taking the day off from weights as I have my boy and we are going to the zoo


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 23, 2013)

*August 23*
Day 24


OK guys so I got up and ran my usual run and it was good!  I have sleeping even better than i had been the last weeks.  I am going to attribute this to GHRP-2 and CJC!  


Todays workout was chest and bis

chest and bi's

DB press 

40lb warmup 10 reps
90lb 8 reps
95lb 6 reps
95lb 8 reps

Seated curls

35lb 8 reps
35lb 8 reps
35lb 7 reps

Hammer press --wide bench
Total weight of plates listed

90lbs warmup 12 reps
250lbs 8 reps
270lbs 8 reps
290lbs 8 reps
290lbs 7 reps

Hammer  db curls 

35lbs 10 reps
40lbs 8 reps
40lbs 8 reps

Standing calf raise
130lbs x 5 sets for 20 reps


So I am feeling damn good and my run of EpiTren is starting to wind down. I am loving the addition of ghrp-2 and cjc though.  Its been a long time since i ran any peptides and my body was craving them haha!  My weights havent been moving much, but my weight is holding and i received a complement today at work about my size..  Granted I am only about 170, but I thank the EpiTren at this point and the cjc and ghrps are complementing it nicely.  
I wanted to thank Bluesky for letting me test their ghrps, I will continuing them!


Research purposes. Not for human consumption.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 28, 2013)

*August 24
*Day 25No weights today, just did a 5 mi run in the am and did another 5 mi after work.  I felt good and fully recovered from the mornings run!  *

August 25
*Day 26
Squats
135lb 12reps
185lb 8reps
225lb 10reps
225bl 10reps
275lb 8reps
275lb 8 reps

Standing calf raises
bodyweight +130lb x 20 reps 
--did this for 5 sets

Leg extensions
135lb 8 reps
135lb 8 reps
150lb 8 reps
150lb 8 reps

Leg press
90lb warmup 15reps
180lb 10 reps
360lb 8 reps
360lb 8 reps
410lbs 6 reps*

August 26
*Day 27I took the day off again from weights and ran 5mi in the morning and another 5 mi after work.  *

August 27
*Day 28
I took the morning off from running since I did 10mi yesterday.  Felt nice to not run lol

Db rows
50lb warmup 10 reps
85lb 8 reps
85lb 8 reps
85lb 7 reps

I was jacked to be able to do the 85's for all 3 sets!!

DB tricep extension
50lb warmup 10 reps
85lb 8 reps
85lb 8 reps
90lb 8 reps


Deadlift
135lb 10 reps
205lb 8 reps
225lb 10 reps
225lb 10 reps
275lb 8 reps


Cable pushdowns
120lb 8 reps
120lb 8reps
150lb 8 reps
150lb 5 reps

Pullups
8, 10, 9

Standing calf raise
130lbs x 5 sets for 20 reps
*
August 28
*Day 29Today I decided to do my long run and just get it over with.  I am getting quite burnt out of running that is for sure!! No weights today but my run felt real good.


I have been damn happy with the EpiTren and GHRP-2 and CJC w/o dac..  I have had 0 acne with the EpiTren and it has not affected my cardio in the least!  This is great for anyone who is wanting to use this for cutting and is gonna be doin  a lot of cardio  The GHRP and CJC is some of the best.  I have been sleeping soo soundly and I wake up feeling so rested.


----------

